
Skype for Business Online to Be Retired in 2021 MS Says Move to Teams - maxbaines
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-teams-blog/skype-for-business-online-to-be-retired-in-2021/ba-p/777833
======
dangus
Thank goodness.

~~~
maxbaines
Absolutely agree, do wonder how enterprise will adjust though.

